# Sedonna dx w vs. Sedonna dx



## georgiadaisy (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been looking at the Giant Sedonna bicycles and I am interested in the Sedonna dx w with the disc brakes. I realize that these are more for the mud, etc. (or so the salesman says) The reason I was considering the disc brakes are due to the noise and when the tires get wet, etc. I would appreciate any input anyone has on this topic and the bicycle also. I like sitting more upright since I am 47 years old. Any other recommendations before I purchase. I have a Specialized Crossroads but need something for the gravel and dirt roads. Thanks


----------

